# 18ft Boat - Dry Berth Needed



## idolsian (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm looking to buy a boat, I've found a nice 18ft speed boat which ticks the boxes and is around 40k however I am struggling to find dry storage for it.

Ideally I want to keep it stored, and have the storage yard float it into the water when needed, also need cleaning facilities.

I've tried Dubai International (300 waiting list) and similar at Jebll Ali Hotel.
Ideally want to keep costs down and would appreciate any assistance - google isn't throwing much out.

RAQ have offered it out at around 9,000k but its out of the way really, I'd love somehwere more local to Dubai.

Any direction would be massively appreciated.

Thanks,

ID


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

idolsian said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a boat, I've found a nice 18ft speed boat which ticks the boxes and is around 40k however I am struggling to find dry storage for it.
> 
> ...


Dry storage was available down by Extreme Marine (Near Barasti) - Not sure of the costs though - However it will be more than RAQ


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

I dry berth mine at UAQ Marine club, a little bit more expensive than RAQ but way cheaper than Barasti. for your boat and for the family memebership which you would have to have the total would be around 10K if you take single membership then around 9K. But then all facilities are free. The camping on the beach is very good showers, bathrooms, benches, BBQ pits etc.

UAQ Marine Club

The club is not just for dry berthing but has really good facilities, restaurant, swimming pool and terrace, camping facilities wth cabanas and BBQ's and they will also launch you. For me the best part of this area is that the water is ideal for ski boats or speedboats as it is based on a huge estuary so you can drive around the small islands and mangroves all day without going to open sea which is better for smaller craft . The fishing is pretty good around the area as well if thats your thing. Distance isnt to bad, takes me around 55min-1hour from springs but for the relaxition worth the trip. I was there yesterday afternoon and there were some berths available if interested give Jenny the manager a call and she would be happy to show you round the facilities. The is a good mechanic there as well who works for himself not the club. He is reasonably priced for small to large repairs i have to have some work done on mine and costs are for example - steering system greasing, cable replacements, etc 900aed, full service on the inboard 1500aed, 2 new wheel bearing kits and fitment 300aed each) 

Also close by is the sister of Barracuda, the pearl hotel which is a few hundred meteres down the road to stock up on way back home which is a bit of a bonus.


----------

